# Family History



## bdiazdeleon (Apr 17, 2018)

One of my colleagues indicated that "no sick family contacts" and "no sick contacts at home" can qualify for Family History.  

Seeking thoughts on this!

Thank you!


----------



## thomas7331 (Apr 17, 2018)

CPT defines Family History as:  

_A review of medical events in the patient's family that includes significant information about:  

The health status or cause of death of parents, siblings, and children  
Specific diseases related to problems identified in the Chief Complaint or History of the Present Illness, and/or System Review  
Diseases of family members that may be hereditary or place the patient at risk 
_I believe that "no sick family contacts" does meet these definitions.


----------



## bdiazdeleon (Apr 18, 2018)

*Thank you!*

Thank you, Thomas!


----------



## rmpm2004@yahoo.com (Dec 4, 2020)

My concern is a "spouse" lives at home so how does a spouse have anything to do with "family history"
no sick contacts at home- could be a friend or a spouse and I dont understand how that pertains to family hx


----------



## thomas7331 (Dec 7, 2020)

rmpm2004@yahoo.com said:


> My concern is a "spouse" lives at home so how does a spouse have anything to do with "family history"
> no sick contacts at home- could be a friend or a spouse and I dont understand how that pertains to family hx


Looking at my response from a couple of years ago I see why you're questioning it and think you're right - information about living arrangements and contacts with people who are not blood relatives of the patient would normally be classified as social history, not family history.  The wording in the CPT definition is a little vague in this regard though.


----------

